

Alienable Rights (1992) - vimota
http://web.media.mit.edu/~minsky/papers/Alienable%20Rights.html

======
abandonliberty
This is what the transition to AI is about: creating an intelligence without
our inherent weaknesses.

As much as our biological software may evolve, we are held back by the
hardware. There are deeply rooted instincts that cause humanity to make self-
destructive choices again and again.

We are a part of the universe that has obtained limited sentience and
intelligence. The ideas matter more than the (flawed) platform. I hope we
succeed in making something greater than us before we are gone.

~~~
Justsignedup
We're also non-reprogrammable. Imagine if every human had a 2nd brain that
could be built, and re-built every second, in an experimental attempt to see
if that 2nd brain is equal to the original at everything (size and efficiency
included) but then does at least 1 thing better?

The problem is that this iteration takes us decades. Usually 0-6 iterations
per human. Pretty damn inefficient. A computer with good enough hardware can
probably go from dog -> human in a few weeks.

~~~
abandonliberty
Also, the conditions for success don't necessarily lead to "better" humans.
The most successful humans don't seem to be moving us forward particularly
well.

------
lobo_tuerto
Too bad those interstellar aliens didn't look into the mind of a zen master.
They would be surprised to say the least. :)

Specially when they talk about consciousness.

------
dstyrb
This comes of as pretty pompous and assuming when neither of the diametric
constructs (mechanical and biological intelligence) are even close to
understood.

------
soopurman
Be sure and read "They're Made Out of Meat" [0] as well. [0]
[http://www.terrybisson.com/page6/page6.html](http://www.terrybisson.com/page6/page6.html)

